# My beautiful niece has arrived.



## MoonGazer (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm really please to announce that my gorgeous niece Phoebe Jacqueline (middle name after me!) arrived on Wednesday by planned C-section.  She is just absolutely perfect!!  My sister and brother in law are over the moon with their new daughter, I am so proud that I have been able to help them complete their family  

She weighed 8lb 14oz and is just adorable  

As it was a C-section mummy and daddy got to take her home the same day and I stayed in.  I was allowed home after only 24 hours though and am slowly recovering at home.  I lost quite a bit of blood (around 1.3L) so am still pretty wiped out.  Am hoping I will be up to going and visiting my sister tomorrow though as my boys are just dying to meet their new cousin  

Although I am still in quite a bit of pain, it's been an amazing experience.  I won't be doing it again as it was my 3rd C-section and I just don't want to take the risk of any more.  

The service we had from the NHS has been absolutely great.  I wasn't sure what to expect but they have been brilliant.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Same here Gailgegirl 

MoonGazer,
What an amazing thing to do for your sister, I got all tearful reading your post! 
As I'm sure you will hear a hundred times, you are one very special lady 
Massive Congratulations to you all, and I hope you have a speedy recovery.

Anj x x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

What a truly special thing to do for your sister    Congratulations to you all on the birth of such a precious little girl.  Rest up and I hope you recover quickly and get lots of cuddles from your boys and new niece xxx


----------



## ivf24 (Apr 27, 2015)

Just fantastic news you are giving your Sister and brother in law such fulfillment for their journey in life.  Wishing you as speedy recovery and years of joy and happiness watching your Neice grow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

Such a lovely thing to do! Congratulations to all of you   Wishing you a speedy recovery and plenty more happiness throughout your life   xx


----------



## MoonGazer (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you all for your lovely replies.

Phoebe is now almost 3 months old and doing wonderfully.  Mummy and daddy are absolutely loving parenthood, I don't think my sister wants to go back to work!


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh my gosh she's gorgeous well done you for such an amazing gift xxx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

My sister has also offered to be my surogate, 
It's so nice to hear stories like this x


----------



## Janey waney (Sep 3, 2013)

Well done hunnie.xxxx


----------

